# Need lighting advice for a pagoda



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I might be taking a look at a wiring project for a small 500' square open air(no roof) pagoda with a fire pit and need some lighting ideas. I'm thinking bell boxes and some WP floods aren't exactly what the customer will want. Was looking for some ideas to point him towards.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> I might be taking a look at a wiring project for a small 500' square open air(no roof) pagoda with a fire pit and need some lighting ideas. I'm thinking bell boxes and some WP floods aren't exactly what the customer will want. Was looking for some ideas to point him towards.



There is some really great lighting projects done with L E D lights.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

it might not look the best but imo what about some post lights around the perimiter..? I think this will give you the most even light. Are you going for ambiance light or is it a public place..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just a private one, not even sure I'll be looking at it. Post lights are not a bad idea as I could dig the wiring in on the perimeter and not have to run wire on the pagoda.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would try to find one that isnt completly open on top. Something with a sheild on top so the light spills out horizontally and downwards. and possibly with a diffuser so your not looking at the lightbulbs directly. One on each pole of the circle should cast enough even lighting.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Is there nothing at all above, or some sort of framing for shade, but not a real "roof"? Like, a patio cover with 2x's spaced an inch or so apart?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

B W E said:


> Is there nothing at all above, or some sort of framing for shade, but not a real "roof"? Like, a patio cover with 2x's spaced an inch or so apart?


Don't really know, was just thinking ahead so if I do go look at it I'll have some ideas.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> Don't really know, was just thinking ahead so if I do go look at it I'll have some ideas.


I've used puck lights many many times on outdoor pergolas, patio covets, etc. Low voltage, so very easy to conceal, and very inexpensive.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

if you have something overhead I would go with some kind of permanet festoon lighting.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

captkirk said:


> if you have something overhead I would go with some kind of permanet festoon lighting.


What exactly would you have in mind? I really don't know what festoon lighting is.:whistling2:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

B W E said:


> I've used puck lights many many times on outdoor pergolas, patio covets, etc. Low voltage, so very easy to conceal, and very inexpensive.


That could be a good option. You guys have given me some ideas to throw out.


----------

